# Acts 21- Paul goes to the Temple



## sastark (Apr 27, 2005)

Acts 21:15-26 (NKJV)- 


> And after those days we packed and went up to Jerusalem. Also some of the disciples from Caesarea went with us and brought with them a certain Mnason of Cyprus, an early disciple, with whom we were to lodge.
> And when we had come to Jerusalem, the brethren received us gladly. On the following day Paul went in with us to James, and all the elders were present. When he had greeted them, he told in detail those things which God had done among the Gentiles through his ministry. And when they heard it, they glorified the Lord. And they said to him, "You see, brother, how many myriads of Jews there are who have believed, and they are all zealous for the law; but they have been informed about you that you teach all the Jews who are among the Gentiles to forsake Moses, saying that they ought not to circumcise their children nor to walk according to the customs. What then? The assembly must certainly meet, for they will hear that you have come. Therefore do what we tell you: We have four men who have taken a vow. Take them and be purified with them, and pay their expenses so that they may shave their heads, and that all may know that those things of which they were informed concerning you are nothing, but that you yourself also walk orderly and keep the law. But concerning the Gentiles who believe, we have written and decided that they should observe no such thing, except that they should keep themselves from things offered to idols, from blood, from things strangled, and from sexual immorality."
> 
> Then Paul took the men, and the next day, having been purified with them, entered the temple to announce the expiration of the days of purification, at which time an offering should be made for each one of them.



What is your opinion on why Paul went into the temple after Christ had died on the cross?

I have my own thoughts on this, as I have recently been studying this passage, but will refrain until there are a few comments.


----------



## pastorway (Apr 27, 2005)

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=8727#pid128385

discussed here but I think an even older thread was recently removed.....this is one we should try to retrieve and keep on the board since the question gets asked every so often!

Good question.....if we can't get the old thread back I will respond more later.

Phillip

[Edited on 4-28-05 by pastorway]


----------



## sastark (Apr 28, 2005)

Pastor Way, thank you for the link to the old thread. If you can get the even older thread to work, I would be very interested to read what was previously written about this passage.

Thanks!


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 28, 2005)

I would be interested as well.


----------



## sastark (Apr 28, 2005)

Just so you know, I've been studying this passage recently, and I've got about 10 pages of hand written notes that I plan on typing up and posting. I would still like to read others' opinions about this passage before I do that, however.


----------

